
Ask HN: Where to go after 'washing out' of development - formula1duck
What are some jobs that might utilize development skills without being a developer?<p>I don&#x27;t think I&#x27;m being taken seriously as a mid-level candidate but I have no real desire to make anything and post it publicly on GitHub or study CS for whiteboard interviews, so I just want to switch out. Management and leadership is also not really in my blood.<p>Thanks
======
PaulHoule
The other day we were kidding about it and my wife suggested that I try to
sell cars.

